# More problems for Emmie



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. Well, when it rains, it pours! This AM I noticed that Em was 'dirty' around her anus. I figured she had a soft stool??? I took her in to my room and 'scrubbed' her bottom. Suddenly, she shot off the bed, (a really high bed) to get away. I, all of a sudden, noticed blood on the wet wipe. Poor baby has a perirectal abcess, or an anal gland that burst. Didn't stink at all. She had been dragging her butt, but she does that anyway. I put some med that the vet Rx'd for another dog for the same thing. I am canceling the knee pin removal, until this is cleared up. I feel terrible that I just scrubbed away and didn't realize what it was!! She is so stoic. Never cryed out, just left! I'll let you all know after my vet sees her tomorrow.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little angel, she can't catch a break. I use warm compresses and polysporin along with antibiotics when mine have abscesses ..hugs to Em from the girls


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Poor thing, we try our best! I've had many different breeds over the years but have never experience this. Is it common in Chi's? Is there away to prevent this?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You poor thing Susan!! I hope things turn around for you soon. I'm sending hugs and positive vibes your way. Hope Emmie feels better soon and you too!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Back from the vet already. They didn't have to open the little hole, as it was draining OK. They 'flushed' and put in some antibiotic into the ruptured anal gland. She is resting in her crate now. Ate her breakfast very well thank you!! She now has an appointment for a week at our regular vet and two weeks for the ortho guy. She is such a stoic pup. Vet remarked on how easy she was. This little girl has come such a long way---she was a fear biter when I got her at 12 weeks! Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping y'all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry little Emmie is going through so much!! Both of you are in my thoughts, and I know things will be looking up soon.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Aw poor girl! I hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

what a brave little soul she is, glad she is feeling a bit better.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This am the abcess was much better. Not much drainage. I just wiped the area with a warmed up wet wipe. She is very sore however. Does not want to be with us, and is in her pen. Ate fine!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wishing her a quick recovery.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

Awe poor little thing. I hope she recovers quickly in time to enjoy Xmas. Happy Holidays!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

update: she is much better. Still knows that I want to 'look' at her rear end, and runs from me. Looks almost healed up. Redness and the general area look much less irritated. Antibiotics must be working! No more sitz baths!


----------

